# Replacement Windows



## upmm019 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking for any advice for replacement windows and how to buy the right windows so that I don't have to replace a bunch of drywall or casements or do any major exterior cutting or filling.....

The house I have was built back in 1964 and it has these windows that look like double hung but they are not they have a horizontal lever that you pull and the bottom half of the window swings out.

These windows have seen their better days and I've replaced windows in the past but hap-hazzardly.... I'd like to know what is the correct way to measure the windows so that I can find the right size or have custom ones made that just go right in without much work inside or out.

I've heard sliders are bad windows so I'm thinking of just normal double hung.

I'm on a budget so I'd be looking at keeping the cost down.

Here is a link to pictures of the front of my house .....

http://www.iw.net/~kswan/House/

I am preping the house for  a re-paint and while I'm at it I wanted to put some new windows in.  Like I said the current ones have seen their days, they are only single pane and we always have ice build up during the winters and then mildew problems, etc....

Any advice would be apprecaited.


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome UPMM:
Typically the custom window guys will remove the sashes from your present window frames, cover the out side of the frame with vinyl coated aluminum, and screw the new frames into the existing ones.
You may want to practice on one of your frames to see how easily you can remove the sashes, see what is left to build back to, and measure width first then the  height. Take the measurments to your local window manufacturer or Home Depot or Lowes to have the new custom windows made.
Glenn


----------



## upmm019 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks... I had not even considered window inserts.  

I'm not quite sure how much they cost but I'll check it out.

However, I'm still wondering if I can even do window inserts as the windows I'd like to replace are not double hung.  

They are hard to describe so perhaps someone here can take a look at my pics and let me know.

I'm thinking I can get inserts but not sure if I can easily take the window apart.

Here are the picks out on flickr.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/upmm019/


----------



## upmm019 (Jul 27, 2008)

If you view the picture you can see the mildew damage and see why I want to replace.

They are single pane with an outer removable pane, not sure why but I suppose back in '64 that's all they had.

So I'm thinking even if I bought lower end inserts if they are even available it will be better than what I have.

Plus I cannot afford to start ripping into siding or drywall, etc.

If anyone know what place is better for windows let me know.  I have a lowes, home depot, and in the midwest we have Menards.  I buy most everything from menards but my old house we bought replacement windows from Home Depot and they seemed ok.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 28, 2008)

Basically you have an awning type window. The center bar can be removed and new window sash replacements made. 
Personally, I would go with a full replacement, larger window in hieght and do some upgrading. It is a DIY project and will end up much nicer and usable. 

You will need to insulate around the window frame, this means removing the interior trim to get at the area. The amount of time to fidle with it and order special wood windows will be about as much as buying a stock window which is larger.

Good luck, think it over, we'll be around.


----------



## John7447 (Jul 28, 2008)

Full replacement means new inside casing and outside casing,this is not an easy install.Replacement window a little easier but still new inside and outside
stops.
______________________________________________________
replacement window info


----------



## upmm019 (Jul 28, 2008)

I think what is probably going to be the determining factor will be the cost.  

If the inserts are equally the same price as replacements I'll probably try those.  I have never done an insert before, I've only done replacements and the last time I did them I was put up new siding so I was already into the outside exterior.  

When I did the replacements I special ordered all of the windows but the thing I found out was when I got them I had measured too short.  I was not aware of how much room there is at the bottom of an old window and I was just measuring the outside dimension of the drywall with the casings off.  So I had to do some filler work on almost all of the windows and don't want to do that here.   

I suspect with these awning type windows I'll probably have the same amount of gap at the bottom...  Looking at a picture on the internet I need to measure from the Head Jamb to the rough sill and then side to side


----------



## chaddychaz (Aug 2, 2008)

If I were U, I would Cut out the Mullion with a sawsaw - Take out the Interior pine stops measure  your  RO  W X H.   When I do Windows I cut back 1/4 x 1/4 Incriments.  U will have to put some sort of Interior Trim pc on the Interior- I sugesta 3/4 Qtr. Rd. Pine - That way U can stain it - And just Rent a Brake and Coil wrap the Out side.  I charge $125.00 per Window to Install and $50.00 to Wrap it.    Home Depot windows - Craftsman Replacement - Just get the Best window that they sell - Its a Better Mill vinyl - I do the  installations here in Ft. Wayne for the Home Depot At Home Services - Plus I do Andersen Gen Service for Andersen - Which Owns Silver Line Windows - In which went exclusive with home depot and came up with the name of American craftsman.   I do this for a living so I'm not the run of the mill carpender!


----------



## upmm019 (Aug 2, 2008)

That information is very helpful.

I don't know all of the terms... what is a mullion ?

My other house I put those american craftsman in as replacement windows and really liked them.  Installed easy and the quality seemed to be pretty good....


----------



## mikemeier (Sep 14, 2008)

I would take the interior trim off to get the actual rough opening size (the distance between studs). If you are ok with vinyl windows you can do a block frame installation. Essentially the window can be installed from the inside of your house. You would just need to caulk the outside and redo the trim on the inside. There are some vinyl adapters that extend the depth of the window to meet up with the drywall trim. You would fill in the gap between the window and the studs with fiberglass insulation (pipe wrap is a good width). Just replace your drywall trim and your done.


----------



## bigeyes (Sep 28, 2009)

upmm019 said:


> That information is very helpful.
> 
> I don't know all of the terms... what is a mullion ?
> 
> My other house I put those american craftsman in as replacement windows and really liked them.  Installed easy and the quality seemed to be pretty good....



Concrete Driveway, Decorative Stamped Concrete Driveway Columbus, Cincinnati, Dayton, Ohio - Outdoor Concrete Design


----------



## bigeyes (Sep 28, 2009)

upmm019 said:


> That information is very helpful.
> 
> I don't know all of the terms... what is a mullion ?
> 
> My other house I put those american craftsman in as replacement windows and really liked them.  Installed easy and the quality seemed to be pretty good....



A mullion is a structural element which divides adjacent window units


----------



## Andersen (Oct 13, 2009)

Basically, you need to know what type of window do you want? 
How many windows and what style? Basically, replacement windows are made with two different types of glass panes, single or double.


----------

